# Gezocht : goede gratis shell account

## garo

Ik ben al een tijdje op zoek naar een goede gratis shell account.

(bekijk http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shell_account of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shell_account als je niet weet wat een shell account is)

Wat bedoel ik met 'goede' ?

-90% uptime of meer

-1GB quota of meer 

-3 backgroundprocessen of meer toegelaten

-Al het verkeer naar buiten is toegelaten (e-mail mag geblokt zijn (als ze bang zijn voor spam))

Is er iemand die mij zoiets kan aanraden (of is er iemand die zelf een systeem draait dat bijna altijd aanstaat waar ik een account op kan krijgen) ?

----------

## koenderoo

Niet dat ik je kan helpen aan een shell-account, maar een van de eerste vragen die bij mij opkomt is: wat zijn de bedoelingen? 

Lijkt mij verstandig dat je die vraag nog beantwoord, anders zouden gelijkgestemden mÃ©t continu draaiende server wel eens kunnen afhaken. Zonde als je een heel nobel streven hebt.  :Smile: 

Edit: dit wel eens bekeken? http://www.red-pill.eu/freeunix.shtml

----------

## garo

de honger in de wereld oplossen en overal vrede !

Nee,voornamelijk mijn netwerk van buitenaf testen, checken of de firewall ok is, of de webservers de juiste dingen laten zien,...

Een irssi draaien die onmiddelijk mijn nick aanneemt als ik mijn verbinding verlies in een netwerk zonder nickserv.

Grote bestanden downloaden die ik dan in stukjes naar mij thuis kan sturen.

en nog wat dingen waar ik nu niet zo direct kan opkomen.

----------

## ilm2

 *Quote:*   

> Een irssi draaien die onmiddelijk mijn nick aanneemt als ik mijn verbinding verlies in een netwerk zonder nickserv.
> 
> Grote bestanden downloaden die ik dan in stukjes naar mij thuis kan sturen.
> 
> en nog wat dingen waar ik nu niet zo direct kan opkomen.

 

5gb bestanden ofzo ?

das al bijna hosting met ssh access... nee dat is hosting met ssh access  :Smile: 

----------

## garo

Hm, vergeet ik er bijna bij te zeggen: Ik zoek wel een gratis shell account, maar ik wil best wel een shell account op een systeem van mij in de plaats geven.

----------

## polle

misschienniet helemaal wat je zoekt, maar je kan altijd eens kijken:

http://www.frostmud.com/services.html

----------

## Rainmaker

XS4ALL biedt dit volgens mij standaard voor al hun abbonnees. Misschien dat jouw provider ook zoiets heeft?

----------

## garo

Vergeet het maar, Belgische providers zijn op alle gebieden slecht...

----------

## spufi

aangezien de main page momenteel down is, kan 'k hun specs & requirements niet checken, maar zelf heb 'k reeds jaren een account bij #shell.be, voor gelijkaardige doeleinden: nmap tests van m'n WAN poort etc ...

Geen idee of dit volledig aan je behoefte kan voorzien though, irc bv is er niet meer toegelaten.

----------

## garo

Het is ondertussen niet meer nodig.

Ik ben zelf een gratis shell account provider gestart die gehost is in de states (http://jaguar.garofil.be) .

----------

## Rainmaker

Heel mooi!

Vraag me af hoe je wil controleren / bijhouden wie misbruik maakt van je systeem, maar ik denk dat het voor een groot deel ook wel "op goed vertrouwen" kan draaien.

Hoop alleen niet dat je er een spammer / scanner tussenkrijgt, waardoor jij op je flikker kunt krijgen.

*edit: Even een klein bugreportje:

- Iedere keer als ik iets "fout" invul bij het registreren, worden alle velden gewist. Zelfs al komt dit doordat er een hoofdletter in mijn gebruikersnaam staat.

- Wat zijn de eisen aan een wachtwoord? Staat niet in de FAQ, maar ik heb wel 10 keer alle veldjes moeten invullen, omdat mijn wachtwoord "te kort" was.

- Na de registratie zie ik "The account "rainmaker" is now yours" en linksboven in de hoek "disaster is verwijderd". Nog een debug statementje er vergeten uit te halen?

----------

## +O!

Website en shell zijn al een tijdje onbereikbaar.

Is de service stopgezet ?  :Sad: 

Grtz, Philip.

----------

## garo

Het bedrijf waar ik de server had staan heeft het contract verbroken omdat ze teveel klachten kregen van users die hun account misbruikten.

Nu gaat het wel lukken om een ander bedrijf te vinden om alles te plaatsen, maar het probleem is dat ze het contract hebben verbroken zonder voorafgaande waarschuwing en ik dus geen tijd had om de site en al mijn code om het systeem te onderhouden te backuppen.

Dus ga ik eerst aaaaaalles opnieuw van scratch moeten schrijven voor ik opnieuw kan starten

----------

## Q-collective

 *garo wrote:*   

> Het bedrijf waar ik de server had staan heeft het contract verbroken omdat ze teveel klachten kregen van users die hun account misbruikten.
> 
> Nu gaat het wel lukken om een ander bedrijf te vinden om alles te plaatsen, maar het probleem is dat ze het contract hebben verbroken zonder voorafgaande waarschuwing en ik dus geen tijd had om de site en al mijn code om het systeem te onderhouden te backuppen.
> 
> Dus ga ik eerst aaaaaalles opnieuw van scratch moeten schrijven voor ik opnieuw kan starten

 

Lijkt me tijd voor juridische procedure, of heb je geld terug gehad?

Kan toch zomaar niet   :Confused: 

----------

## +O!

 *garo wrote:*   

> omdat ze teveel klachten kregen van users die hun account misbruikten.
> 
> 

 

Jammer  :Sad: 

'k Hoop dat je alles goed dicht getimmerd krijgt.  En alvast bedankt voor de tijd dat ik de server wel kon gebruiken.

Grtz, +O!

----------

## garo

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Lijkt me tijd voor juridische procedure, of heb je geld terug gehad?
> 
> Kan toch zomaar niet  

 

Zij zitten in Amerika, ik zit in Europa, en ze hebben waarschijnlijk daarover wel iets in het contract staan, veel ga ik niet kunnen doen.

----------

